# SOuth West meet?



## elliottlale (Dec 12, 2012)

Any one got a South West meet arranged for 2013?


----------



## Rooter (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to time my rescheduled meeting with Bath Uni! pencil me in if its bath/bristol as furthest west...


----------



## timchump (Dec 14, 2012)

i'm tempted to put my name down for a meet, not much seems to happen in the south west?

i could even sign a few lads in at my home course if they'd like a taste of links golf


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 14, 2012)

timchump said:



			i could even sign a few lads in at my home course if they'd like a taste of links golf
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah!! No.1 course in Somerset isn't it?!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 14, 2012)

timchump said:



			i'm tempted to put my name down for a meet, not much seems to happen in the south west?

i could even sign a few lads in at my home course if they'd like a taste of links golf
		
Click to expand...

If it is Burnham then pencil me in. Normally play in one of the 3 man opens but never made it this year.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 14, 2012)

Burnham sounds good, looks even better! Just been on website, wow!


----------



## Captain_Black (Dec 14, 2012)

Count me in.
I meant to play a lot of different courses this year, but didn't due to the awful summer.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 14, 2012)

When would be best for people? People available for late march/early April?

I can only do weekends as work in plymouth


----------



## Captain_Black (Dec 14, 2012)

I work shifts (4 on 4 off) so am available some weekends & some weekdays.
Perhaps it would be best to post up a few alternative dates & then go with whatever date is the most popular


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 14, 2012)

For me it can be pretty much any day between 15th to 29th march, that's when I'm on Easter leave as it stands. As ever, subject to change, but if it stays that way, I'm game whenever


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2012)

Tempted depending on where and when. Got Woburn on 27th March so can't do anything around then. Otherwise I'm game


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tempted depending on where and when. Got Woburn on 27th March so can't do anything around then. Otherwise I'm game
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Might be a long run but I'm up for a run out at Burnham... mid April??

Homer, you want picking up if its suits?


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 15, 2012)

I would be well up for this, anywhere within a couple of hours of Southampton is fine by me, also happy to car share if anyone else wants lift/picking up en route


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 15, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			Any one got a South West meet arranged for 2013?
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest Dunskey but I assume that is the wrong South West.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 15, 2012)

Mid April would be good with me, if its a weekend.


----------



## JCW (Dec 15, 2012)

yep i am up for this , lets get a date or dates


----------



## the hants reaper (Dec 15, 2012)

i am up for this , sort some dates


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 16, 2012)

A definite maybe for me this course looks great.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll be up for this, depending on the date and location of course.  Very interested in Burnham & Berrow.  

Also, I've recently set up a Forum Group called West Country Golfers United, if anyone from the area wants to join it.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 16, 2012)

It chump, when would be best for you? Looks like most are v.interested in your place. Mid April seems a good time


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 16, 2012)

I would like to play at Burnham so if it fits with my shifts, I will play.


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 16, 2012)

Burnham I could probably do as only live 20/30 mins down the road. Could always have a game at my club which is Enmore park


----------



## Rooter (Dec 17, 2012)

1.45 from my house. i will say pencil me in for now, work could change etc. but for now, I am in.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 17, 2012)

Tab373 said:



			Burnham I could probably do as only live 20/30 mins down the road. Could always have a game at my club which is Enmore park
		
Click to expand...


What's enmore like? My missus lives in north petherton, so when I'm at hers I play at Taunton vale, but I def want to try other clubs, if your ever free


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 17, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			What's enmore like? My missus lives in north petherton, so when I'm at hers I play at Taunton vale, but I def want to try other clubs, if your ever free
		
Click to expand...

Been a member for 30 years since I was 9. IMO one of the best in south west in the summer.its a bit wet at the moment. Great views and some challenging holes. Look at Enmore web page for pics. I live in taunton quiet close to vale but choose Enmore over all the Taunton courses. Give me a shout next time your down. I work shift so might be able to sort out a game.


----------



## elliottlale (Dec 17, 2012)

Tab373 said:



			Been a member for 30 years since I was 9. IMO one of the best in south west in the summer.its a bit wet at the moment. Great views and some challenging holes. Look at Enmore web page for pics. I live in taunton quiet close to vale but choose Enmore over all the Taunton courses. Give me a shout next time your down. I work shift so might be able to sort out a game.
		
Click to expand...

Ideal, well I'm there Thursday morning, but that's probably not much notice. Will be in the new year then. Just seen your h/cap, will have to go gentle on me!lol


----------



## Tab373 (Dec 17, 2012)

elliottlale said:



			Ideal, well I'm there Thursday morning, but that's probably not much notice. Will be in the new year then. Just seen your h/cap, will have to go gentle on me!lol
		
Click to expand...

If you had said Wednesday I could of done as have a 3 ball and need one more. Back to work on Thursday so give me a shout in new year


----------



## Captain_Black (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never attended a Forum meet before.
Do you guys usually meet on a Saturday or Sunday?
I ask this because my club comps kick off in April & they are all on a Saturday.
So would it be possible to arrange the meet for a Sunday?
Looking at the calendar at the moment, I am free most Sundays in April.


----------



## barum_blue (Dec 17, 2012)

Me too - weekends best anytime March / April good 

Cheers

Barum


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this meet still on the cards?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope so, unfortunately I don't have the time needed to take the reins.


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 21, 2013)

Where is everyone wanting to play if its burnham and berrow then you need to contact the member on here. but if you want to play Enmore Park which is my home club let me know and i will speak with the secretary and get a price for say a bacon bap on arrival game of golf and lunch or evening meal depending when people want to tee off will get a few dates perhaps a couple fridays and saturdays and see what is most populaur. ive never arranged anything like this before so advise would be great and i will try to sort out a few prizes. let me know.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 23, 2013)

Personally speaking I'd like to play at B&B, but I'm flexible.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm happy to play anywhere in the SW mid March or April.  

Burnham looks very nice, and just checked out Enmore Park and it looks like a nice track also.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi guys and girls,after reading this thread and deciding that its not going far,fast.
I have sent Bunham and Berrow an email about the possibility of a meet.
I have only made an enquiry,so no commitment,just the possibility so i havnt taken over[yet].
I have requested prices for mid April,weekday or weekends.
I have asked for Bacon bap,tea and coffee on arrival,18 holes on the championship course,and a buffet
or 2 course meal afterwards where we all sit down together and give out prizes.
Im not saying i will commit to organising as others have submitted an interest,so we will see how it goes.
I await there email,by the way i didnt mention we were the golf monthly forum,just a golf forum,just incase
someone can get a better deal,however its a road im willing to go down if need be.
Dont expect it to be cheap.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 31, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Hi guys and girls,after reading this thread and deciding that its not going far,fast.
I have sent Bunham and Berrow an email about the possibility of a meet.
I have only made an enquiry,so no commitment,just the possibility so i havnt taken over[yet].
I have requested prices for mid April,weekday or weekends.
I have asked for Bacon bap,tea and coffee on arrival,18 holes on the championship course,and a buffet
or 2 course meal afterwards where we all sit down together and give out prizes.
Im not saying i will commit to organising as others have submitted an interest,so we will see how it goes.
I await there email,by the way i didnt mention we were the golf monthly forum,just a golf forum,just incase
someone can get a better deal,however its a road im willing to go down if need be.
Dont expect it to be cheap.
		
Click to expand...



That was a very quick response from the Managing secretary Michaell Blight.
His email went like this.

As a general rule we have 2 balls up to 0.45,3 balls up to midday and 4 balls in the afternoons.
On Saturdays no tee times would be available before 1.00pm.
The weekend of the 20th/21st April is already to busy.

Green fees are 75pp on weekdays and 85pp weekends,the rates are not effected by numbers in your group.

The catering is a franchise and can be arranged direct.Cater for 4.50pp for tea coffee and Bacon roll.
A 2 course meal would be 12-18pp depending on meal choice.

On that basis[im out]organising and playing].

No discount for group booking :clap:


----------



## Captain_Black (Jan 31, 2013)

How much!!!!!!!!!!!!
A bit out of my league price wise.
I would still like to hook up with you guys for a meet though, but not at that price.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 31, 2013)

Like above, I would not be interested in B&B at that price.

Does anyone know anything about the following selection (I've tried to go for ones that are fairly central:

http://www.westonsupermaregolfclub.com/visitors_and_societies  Â£26.50 - Â£46.50

http://www.wedmoregolfclub.com/societies/  Â£21.00 - Â£70.45

http://www.breangolfclub.co.uk/societypackages.html  Â£21.00 - Â£31.00

http://www.enmorepark.co.uk/pages.php/societies.html Â£36 for 18, food extra

http://www.longsuttongolf.com/society-packages Â£24 - Â£38

http://www.oakemanor.com/  Â£?????


I would be happy to do the organising with a club, but not to do any organising of any competition on the day.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 1, 2013)

Details for Oakmore:

http://www.oakemanor.com/documents/OakeManorWinterGolfOffers2012-13.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Feb 1, 2013)

Redwood said:



			Details for Oakmore:

http://www.oakemanor.com/documents/OakeManorWinterGolfOffers2012-13.pdf

Click to expand...

Sorry, meant Oake Manor.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 1, 2013)

Captain_Black said:



			How much!!!!!!!!!!!!
A bit out of my league price wise.
I would still like to hook up with you guys for a meet though, but not at that price.
		
Click to expand...

There are a couple of 3 man open bow maker comps through the year at around Â£105 per team which is an alternative?  for those really wanting to play Burnham.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 1, 2013)

i will send Enmore a email and get a price as im sure they will offer a dicount for a forum meet. plus it my home club


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you PLEASE alter the title of this thread to South West England as
A] It annoys me
B]It may cause confusion with other UK countries.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have just got my reply from Enmore.
Thank you for the enquiry. I can offer you any of the following dates in April for up to 12 people:

Monday 8th, 14, 22, 29 after 12:00 at Â£27 per green fee (3x Â£20 as you can sign in 3 people) â€“ Special rate for Monday afternoon.
Thursday 4th , Friday 5th, 12, 19 after 11:00am at Â£36 per green fee (3x Â£22 as guests).

If you have between 13-30 players you can knock Â£2 off the Thurs/Fri main green fee.

Bacon Bap/Coffee on arrival - Â£3.50
2 Course meal - Â£10.50.

What do people think about this. Weekends are out I'm afraid


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 5, 2013)

If anyone interested in the above price I will need numbers ASAP I can sign 3 in for Â£22 instead of Â£36 and split that saving with all of you


----------



## Redwood (Feb 5, 2013)

Can do any of those dates apart from the 4th and 5th.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 5, 2013)

Mondays preferable.


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:



			Can do any of those dates apart from the 4th and 5th.
		
Click to expand...

Ok will narrow it down to the friday the 12th or the 19th really need to start getting numbers together to book it. Anyone else interested.need 12 people ideally or more


----------



## vkurup (Feb 5, 2013)

How do you classify 'South West'... Does Surrey qualify?  It is 'south west' of essex


----------



## Tab373 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:



			Mondays preferable. 

Click to expand...

Well if anyone else is interested in the Monday we will do the majority but I'm easy on the days.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 23, 2013)

Just to give this a bump, how would people feel about a meet at The Players Club, Bristol?


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes defo! I think I'm going to go there next week to have a round early doors, see what it's like


----------



## Tab373 (Mar 23, 2013)

Never played it. So yes I'm interested. Need plenty of balls I hear


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Would be very interested in that


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone else?  If there's more interest then I'll be happy to contact the club for arrangements, but not if there's just 4 of us.


----------



## elliottlale (Mar 25, 2013)

Any one debating, see my review, played it today, tough cookie the first time!!!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry when & where are we talking about???


----------



## macca64 (Mar 25, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Just to give this a bump, how would people feel about a meet at The Players Club, Bristol?
		
Click to expand...

Might be up for for this depending on dates, fridays a good day for me


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 25, 2013)

macca64 said:



			Might be up for for this depending on dates, fridays a good day for me

Click to expand...

Ditto, Friday is best for me too.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 25, 2013)

Bristol is way too west for me... For that reason, I am out..


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Mar 25, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Bristol is way too west for me... For that reason, I am out.. 

Click to expand...

Surely the clue was in the thread title?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 26, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Surely the clue was in the thread title?  

Click to expand...

im not the only one then!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 26, 2013)

Vkurup, you said southwest of Essex and Bristol falls into that doesn't it?  

Pretty easy from Oxford though so I'm definitely up for this as long as the dates are OK.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 26, 2013)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Vkurup, you said southwest of Essex and Bristol falls into that doesn't it?  

Pretty easy from Oxford though so I'm definitely up for this as long as the dates are OK.
		
Click to expand...

Surrey & Hampshire is my oyster... every else cause me nose bleeds..


----------



## Brookesy (Mar 28, 2013)

Id be up for this as well friday would also be better, might be worth starting a new thread with players in title might get more interest


----------

